# Colt King Cobra



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Colt is expanding it's new Cobra line to include a 6 shot .357 magnum with a 3" barrel. It is going to be introduced at shot show this year. That one will be hard for me to pass up.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Update: https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...an/colt-adds-the-new-king-cobra-357-revolver/


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn. I just bought another revolver today...and then you guys have to post up some other one I want too! I'm screwed.


----------

